# Free Aires or Free Camping in the Italian Lakes



## OurTour

Hi all

We're on our way to the Italian lakes, starting with Lago d'Orta and Maggiore. Looking at www.campingcar-infos.com, the database doesn't show many free aires or free camping spots anywhere near the lakes. Does anyone know (a) if free camping is tolerated around them and (b) of any good or low cost aires in this region of Italy?

Many thanks! Jay


----------



## Zebedee

Is "Free" the ultimate criterion? (You mentioned the word three times.)

I think you are out of luck if it is. From our (admittedly limited) experience the Italians expect you to pay for a campsite as for any other service or utility. There are not many free overnight stops - specially in the touristy areas where the campsite owners guard their livelihood.

Eddied is the man to ask.

Dave


----------



## barryd

There are a couple of good free stops on Orta and one very good Sosta on Maggiore.

The first one on Orta is best for access to the stunning town and lake although it is on top of the Sacra Monte so a bit of a hill down to the town and lake but the views just up the hill from the Sosta and down to the lake are fantastic.

The other one is round the other side of the lake but very high up. We didnt stay on that one and went up on the bike. Again views from the church at the top unmissible. The drive up to that one is quite narrow and steep but doable.

The Sosta at Cannobio is cracking and its a lovely town. I think the best Sosta in the area and the nicest town IMO. Its €12 I think though.

We didnt find many other free or cheap ones though and wilding wasn't that easy. The lakes demand a premium but you soon find cheaper alternatives once you get away from them. ACSI sites are an option if off season.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4986

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4260

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2991


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Italian lakes*

When you go around Lake Garda I would strongly reccommend that you go clockwise. It is easier and the rough walls and sticky out bits of roof are on the other side.

Neil


----------



## danielf

*Cannobio Aire..*

Hi,

Been following your blog... very jealous....

We stayed at the below sit in Cannbio last summer, went for a couple of nights stayed for 10 and used it as a base and went up and down from there.

The site was 15 euros a night with ACSI card, sosta (which is lovely) 12 euros, so we went fo the swimming pool to keep 4 year old happy/....

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/italy/piedmont/campsite-del-sole-104655/

Wish i was there now... especially as my camper is in for MOT today and has failed as someone has slashed (seemingly) my tyres...

Daniel.


----------



## barryd

Yes I would have thought if your on your way now ACSI would be a good option if you run out of free sostas. Some of the Sostas around the lakes are more expensive than an ACSI site. Mind you the two sites we stayed on last year at Como and Lugana were grotty.


----------



## peejay

Funnily enough we are at the free sosta at Madonna del Saso tonight that Barry mentions, its a great spot and immaculately maintained, we cant believe its free and as said the views over Orta are to die for.

For Maggiore there is a frre sosta with service point at Verbania,nothing specal but convenient for the town.
Cannobio sosta is lovely but very popular so get there early for a decent spot as they do pack en in.
Theres a few others in the database around the eu10 mark on maggiore, just do a seach.
If youre doing Como there is a small carpark where you can overnight, its in the database but cant do a link as im on me kindle.

Have a good one.

Pete.


----------



## barryd

If your interested there is a long section about the italian lakes in Summer 2011 under blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk. Its epic and Italy starts about a quarter of the way down and includes the wedding scrap at Orta, Claiming the premier spot on the Sosta at Cannobio before Johnny Foreigner can and getting stuck in the middle of the presidtential motorcade on Como. Not much useful info but it might make you laugh. Some good pics as well.


----------



## OurTour

*Thanks!*

Wow, thanks for all the rapid replies, we really appreciate it. We've got the map out now and are drawing on all the stopovers ready to head off later on. Cheers and have a great Friday everyone. Jay


----------



## OurTour

*Sosta at Cannobio, Lake Maggiore*

Thanks again for everyone's help. We've been to Lake Orta, which was stunning and quiet, and are now at the Sosta at Cannobio. The price has gone up for anyone interested, it is now €15 per 24 hour period. Cheers, Jay


----------



## peejay

Well, you should have taken my advice and gone up the hill to Madonna del Sasso and you would be €15 beter off :lol: 

I can talk, we should have stayed put and had a few wets with you last night. We got to the sosta at Verbania and it has been closed down and is no more, we found another new one with a few vans parked up but they were surrouned by a travelling fair, not condusive to a good nights kip so ended up at the Baveno sosta, not brilliant and cost £12 which goes against the grain. :wink: 

It was great to meet you both (and Charlie), and we both hope the rest of your tour goes well. You never know we may see you in Greece next year, then we could have that drink.......

Cheers,

Pete and Judy


----------



## peejay

Well, you should have taken my advice and gone up the hill to Madonna del Sasso and you would be €15 beter off :lol: 

I can talk, we should have stayed put and had a few wets with you last night. We got to the sosta at Verbania and it has been closed down and is no more, we found another new one with a few vans parked up but they were surrouned by a travelling fair, not condusive to a good nights kip so ended up at the Baveno sosta, not brilliant and cost £12 which goes against the grain. :wink: 

It was great to meet you both (and Charlie), and we both hope the rest of your tour goes well. You never know we may see you in Greece next year, then we could have that drink.......

Cheers,

Pete and Judy


----------

